# Crabgrass, Dallasgrass, or other???



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Found a bunch of this in my yard. My initial thought is crabgrass or dallasgrass. Any thoughts?
@tgreen I'd like to get your thoughts also.


----------



## Lawncareallen (May 18, 2020)

I think we have the same weed bro, I haven't got any answers yet but can you confirm we have the same weed?


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Mine does look similar. I'm thinking Dallasgrass but would like more opinions.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Can't confirm what it is but I can say for sure that it's not dallisgrass. It doesn't grow straight up like that or have big stalks like the picture shows.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Agreed that it's definitely not dallisgrass. You may need to let one plant go to seed to help identify it.


----------



## BKB41 (May 22, 2020)

Have this in clumps in my lawn as well... I thought it looked like quack grass at first but I've been reading up on poa trivialize. Has poa triv been a thought?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

The 1 photo along the edge of the mulch bed with the purple stems near the base is 100% Poa Triv.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

@BKB41 @LawnDetail I didn't think of Poa Triv, but now I think you're right. Now for the how to kill it part...


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

@Ohio Lawn

3 Options.

1. Dig it out fill reseed

2. Glyphosate

3. Let it die out and go dormant with the warmer temps.

Those are your options. I'm in Ohio also and mine is almost gone just from the couple of days in the 70's. There is no selective herbicide to treat it at the moment. This was my first year of ever having it in the 10 years I've lived here so I'm curious to see what it does during the cooler fall months.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> @Ohio Lawn
> 
> 3 Options.
> 
> ...


It is only in some spots in my side yard. The grass in that area sorta sucks anyway and I was planning on killing it all (1,000 sq') and reseeding in the fall. Can I spot spray the Poa T with glypho now, leave them bare, and reseed them in fall?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes that's ideal. If you do choose to Glyphosate do it now while it's still actively growing.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Can I pull Poa Triv? Or is there too many seeds?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

You have to pull the roots also to be effective.


----------

